# traditional shavers read :)



## ryanuk

hey lads.

i know there are a few people on here that shave old skool with cream and a brush,so just wanted to let you know that poundland are doing

THE REAL SHAVING COMPANY products in there, last week i got myself a pot of there 175ml shave cream and its very very good! well for a £1 you cant go wrong!

so if you can stand the smell of the poundland shops go in and get a pot


----------



## Maggi200

What about blades etc? I'm fed up with gilettes prices when the shave doesn't justify it IMO. Vibrating razor, bit of a gimik IMO. Will check this out!


----------



## ryanuk

maggi112 said:


> What about blades etc? I'm fed up with gilettes prices when the shave doesn't justify it IMO. Vibrating razor, bit of a gimik IMO. Will check this out!


mate get yourself on www.connaughtshaving.com

get yourself a good DE shaver and a pack of derby blades,you can get a pack of 100 blades for £9!!!!


----------



## Maggi200

Yeah was just reading the real shaving company's website, appears they just do gels and oils etc not blades.


----------



## Shuck

ryanuk said:


> mate get yourself on www.connaughtshaving.com
> 
> get yourself a good DE shaver and a pack of derby blades,you can get a pack of 100 blades for £9!!!!


Now they look good, but I don't know if I can trust myself with them. I still manage to scare myself with the mach 3 stuff from Gillette!


----------



## ryanuk

Shuck said:


> Now they look good, but I don't know if I can trust myself with them. I still manage to scare myself with the mach 3 stuff from Gillette!


i would be also scared using the crap steel that gillette use in there blades.

trust me using a DE shaver can take time to get used to but its worth it!
i could never go back to gillette now!


----------



## Lump

there was a thread last year about the same thing, and i went over to using brush and dish with a cut throat, 
I am still using the same kit i bought back in feb. and now ive got used it it its fine. and saving me heaps of money :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225

I bought a safety razor this year and have to say it's so much better. Much prefer using a single blade to all the usual Macch 3, Wilkinson Sword sh!te.

Just waiting for my Merkur Futur razor that the missus got me. 

http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...0002/268151/Futur-Safety-Razor-Brushed-Chrome


----------



## Raife

I have bought the king of shaves razors, I love it! Won't buy anything else now I reckon.

http://www.shave.com/azor/


----------



## Alex_225

Raife said:


> I have bought the king of shaves razors, I love it! Won't buy anything else now I reckon.
> 
> http://www.shave.com/azor/


Still just looks kinda like another Quattro or Fusion thingy.

Personally I don't think you can go wrong with a b*stard sharp one of these bad boys. (unless you slip and cut your own head off haha)










I've tried number of the different ones out there but was still more impressed with the accuracy and closeness of the open single blade.


----------



## Raife

Alex_225 said:


> Still just looks kinda like another Quattro or Fusion thingy.
> 
> Personally I don't think you can go wrong with a b*stard sharp one of these bad boys. (unless you slip and cut your own head off haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried number of the different ones out there but was still more impressed with the accuracy and closeness of the open single blade.


Agreed BUT takes lots of practice to get right and more importantly fast!!!

I save my cut throat for special occasions. I cannot honestly say its better than the king of shaves thing.


----------



## vroomtshh

Raife said:


> I save my cut throat for special occasions. I cannot honestly say its better than the king of shaves thing.


Then your doing it wrong. I tried one of those King of Shaves Razors and it was the worst razor I've ever tried.


----------



## Raife

vroomtshh said:


> Then your doing it wrong. I tried one of those King of Shaves Razors and it was the worst razor I've ever tried.


Or maybe it just didn't suit your skin?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Can't go wrong with Derby blades. I'm still getting used to my cut throat so use the safety razor most days.


----------



## vroomtshh

Raife said:


> Or maybe it just didn't suit your skin?


I'm not sure how my skin can affect how it cuts the hairs on my face.

It felt like it was blunt from new.

I use a merkur futur, and haven't found any gillette/wilkinson/KOS etc razor that can even come close


----------



## remal

old thread but very handy. been getting peed ioff with the prices of the balde for the mach 3 and going to treat myself to a safety razer. any recommendations?

I've been happy with the king of shaves but if old skool is the way to go and once you have bought the razer the blades are much cheaper and hopefully goign to give as good a shave if not better

So what razors do people recommened

cheers


----------



## Shuck

From the looks of it the starter kits are pretty good but some of the razors available are sold out. Which would be the best one to choose for someone that shaves every other day?


----------



## Ballistic

I use two Merkurs on an alternate basis. I have a modified Progress 500 and I also have a Slant 39C. I'm getting the best results with my slant and a red Personna blade. You can't go wrong with any of the standard Merkurs, e.g. the 34C of 38C (short/long handle). Do order a blade sample pack. I can also recommend the Tabac shaving soap: it is one of the best around.


----------



## Schnorbitz

The RSC shaving cream is good stuff, I think I read on Badger & Blade it's made by the same people who make Taylors of Old Bond Street. Ingredients look similar and performance is similar. Nice, neutral odour, good lubrication and glide, smooth lather. Good stuff.

Currently using a Gillette Flare Tip Rocket with Shaving Shack blades (Gillette 7 O'clock best for me though). Jagger medium best badger brush. Taylors Avocado, Lemon and Lime, Proraso cream and RCS cream depending on what I feel like on the day.


----------



## Ross

I got some RSC shaving cream and it seems to be really good quality and I am looking forward to having a shave with it.


----------



## Judas

I wish I hadn't seen this thread, I want one now you b ugg ers......lol


----------



## bildo

Being too lazy to shave and using a beard trimmer ftw


----------



## ncd

maggi112 said:


> What about blades etc? I'm fed up with gilettes prices when the shave doesn't justify it IMO. Vibrating razor, bit of a gimik IMO. Will check this out!


You need one of these if you don't fancy going the single old style razor :

http://www.mankind.co.uk/src/mc14/RazorPit-Razor-Blade-Sharpener-PRODRPPS1/

Make your blades soooo much longer. It a weird thing, one of those things that you think shouldn't work but somehow does. I used to change my blades every other week. I now change it about every month and a half or so.


----------



## remal

cheers all for more replys. but anyone know of local shops that may seel safety razors nowadays?


----------



## jim55

well ,an opinion thats diff from most .
i got a merkur futur at xmas and just cant get on with it ,the blades are very sharp(almost sliced my fingertipoff on xmas day trying to put the blade in ).there was a fair bit of bleeding .first time using it i was VERY careful ,still nicked my neck (again a fair bit of blood).next time using it (everybody said stick with it ,so i tried it again ,cos honestly i dont like it )i done the same again .now its back in the box and im really thinking of selling it .its a lovely bit of kit and everybody says it might take a bit of practice to become proficient with it ,but if iv got to endure cuts and nicks for a while forget it .it doesnt help that the girl im seeing has a blood phobia and any cuts are bad news.iv just bbeen using my old style )fusion /wilki sword quattro) and its no drama at all ,if id known ud have to persever with a de razor id not have bothered .yes it is cheaper to use but im not gona go around like john merrick just to say "i use a merkur " you could say im less than impressed


----------



## PaulGTI

^^^^Have you watched Mantic59 vids on you tube?

Also, In a store called "Home bargains" did some real shave co stuff. Not as cheap as poundland but allegedly larger pots.

Check you local store...

http://www.tjmorris.co.uk/


----------



## kennethsross

jim55 said:


> well ,an opinion thats diff from most .
> i got a merkur futur at xmas and just cant get on with it ,the blades are very sharp(almost sliced my fingertipoff on xmas day trying to put the blade in ).there was a fair bit of bleeding .first time using it i was VERY careful ,still nicked my neck (again a fair bit of blood).next time using it (everybody said stick with it ,so i tried it again ,cos honestly i dont like it )i done the same again .now its back in the box and im really thinking of selling it .its a lovely bit of kit and everybody says it might take a bit of practice to become proficient with it ,but if iv got to endure cuts and nicks for a while forget it .it doesnt help that the girl im seeing has a blood phobia and any cuts are bad news.iv just bbeen using my old style )fusion /wilki sword quattro) and its no drama at all ,if id known ud have to persever with a de razor id not have bothered .yes it is cheaper to use but im not gona go around like john merrick just to say "i use a merkur " you could say im less than impressed


Hi Jim - I feel your pain! I just about needed a blood transfusion after my first attempt with a Merkur Futur! My wife thought I was an idiot for using an 'old fashioned' razor, and reckoned that I only had myself to blame.

I wanted to give DE shaving a try, and bought a cheapy razor from Boots. Surprised how well I got on, and then won an auction for a Merkur Futur on eBay. Brand new, boxed, and a bit unusual as it's the gold-plated one.

As I said. First experience, very bad. But I did persevere, and now get pretty much nick-free shaves - the occasional mishap, but generally due to inattention.

Can I make 2 comments?

1. Use your Futur screwed right down to No. 1 position - expose as little blade as possible, and allow the weight of the razor to press against your skin. Any added pressure from yourself and you'll cut!

2. Be prepared to take a lot longer on your shave than you typically would with a Mach 3 or the like. I can only say that with practice, I have just about mastered it.
(However, if I need to shave really quickly, I'd use a King of Shaves razor - fasted, safest shave if you haven't the time to be careful!)


----------



## Stu-pot

What is the advantage of these proper razors? Closer shave or less likely to upset the skin?


----------



## Deano

seriously considering one of these. like the look of those harris ones. sick of spending 10 quid on 4 gillete blades that last three shaves each.


----------



## ryanuk

Stu-pot said:


> What is the advantage of these proper razors? Closer shave or less likely to upset the skin?


both mate.


----------



## Stu-pot

ryanuk said:


> both mate.


Really?? Do you think they would be ok for someone who can get away with shaving every other day, not exactly a full beard but has sensitive skin?


----------



## Avanti

maggi112 said:


> What about blades etc? I'm fed up with gilettes prices when the shave doesn't justify it IMO. Vibrating razor, bit of a gimik IMO. Will check this out!


 Erm I thought you were female 
Your partner must really love you if he lets you 1) use his razors 2) use his gillette fusion 
And as this is not on the GC section I'm not going to mention the vibration thing 
Anyways use your own they have multiblade razors for ladies and they have saved a lot of relationships :lol:


----------



## ncd

Deano said:


> seriously considering one of these. like the look of those harris ones. sick of spending 10 quid on 4 gillete blades that last three shaves each.


Check my post above :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

Stu-pot said:


> Really?? Do you think they would be ok for someone who can get away with shaving every other day, not exactly a full beard but has sensitive skin?


yeah mate there fine,when i used to shave with a mach3 i used to shave twice a week as it used to make my skin very bad,now i shave with a DE razor i can shave EVERY day 

it takes some getting used to and you have to learn how to shave again,but more then worth it!


----------



## Deano

ncd said:


> Check my post above :thumb:


looks interesting. biggest prob i get is that i can never get a really close shave on the underside of my jaw. also no matter what gel/foam/razor i use I get red spots and irritation. even numerous aftershave balms dont do anything.


----------



## Stu-pot

ryanuk said:


> yeah mate there fine,when i used to shave with a mach3 i used to shave twice a week as it used to make my skin very bad,now i shave with a DE razor i can shave EVERY day
> 
> it takes some getting used to and you have to learn how to shave again,but more then worth it!


Sold!!! off to get me one! Thanks for the advice


----------



## PaulGTI

ryanuk said:


> you have to learn how to shave again,but more then worth it!


+1

Also look at getting a blade sample pack from http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html


----------



## Judas

happy days...

from reading this last night and using the link, I've just had:

A cut throat shave from trumans in norwich, 2 shaves and 3 towels for £15 all in.

I've also bought a badger and synthetic brush, a parker 96r and some tea tree shave cream......

life is good, well until something goes wrong..............lol

Blades still to buy, bummer - they didn't have any......lol


----------



## Judas

Deano said:


> looks interesting. biggest prob i get is that i can never get a really close shave on the underside of my jaw. also no matter what gel/foam/razor i use I get red spots and irritation. even numerous aftershave balms dont do anything.


please correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think its about getting it ultra smooth.

the barber has just cut my stubble and my hair grows all over the place. depending on how you run your hand over your face, it either feels rough or smooth.

I've tried to get baby bum smooth and thats when I do the damage.

I'm so far from being an expert its un-true, but thats the case for me.


----------



## Deano

yeah i know youll never get a "bald" finish but under my jaws the hairs stay quite long. even if i stretch the skin.


----------



## Nickos

ryanuk said:


> yeah mate there fine,when i used to shave with a mach3 i used to shave twice a week as it used to make my skin very bad,now i shave with a DE razor i can shave EVERY day
> 
> it takes some getting used to and you have to learn how to shave again,but more then worth it!


I agree, any razor i used left my skin bad. DE seems to be making a difference. For me the prep plays the key part as i found today when i didn't use a hot towel for long enough.... razor rash!

Badgerandblade.com is absolutely fantastic for tech resources on the topic!


----------



## PaulGTI

I suspect this is a mistake, but superdrugs website says 10p (yeah, TEN PENNYS) for a tube of ingrams.

Might be worth checking out.

http://www.superdrug.com/Shaving-Gel+Foam/INGRAM-LATHER-CREAM-SHAVE-100ML/invt/42275&bklist=

I brought a tube a while back, it seems decent enough, but with the cooling menthol in themiddle of winter I thought I would re-visit it in the summer.


----------



## silverback

http://www.theshaveden.com/forum/showthread.php?t=434

ordered ten  for myself.looks like good stuff.taylors of bong is running out lol.


----------



## ryanuk

thanks paul 
10 myself


----------



## abd1973

After reading a thread on here I decided to give it a try as the Mach3 razors were getting expensive.

I have to say that it is one of the best things that I have ever done.

I bought a Mukur razor ( 3814) and Blades. A shaving brush and Proraso cream.

I have been using it since Christmas day and despite a desperate first attempt with more blood that cream it has been great since.

I need to try different blades as I have only used the Mekur pack the wife bought with them.

But no going back now. Best shave I have ever had at home. :thumb:

Thanks :thumb:

We should Have a Sub-forum on here for reviews of blades and creams etc ?


----------



## Geetarman

Bought 10 of the Ingrams as well, not really needing it but at that price nowt wrong with having a stock of it for when the Taylors runs out!


----------



## renton

i bought a merkur futur safety razor after getting fed up buying mach 3 blades all the time.

i have to say that with a bit of practice and time you can get the smoothest shave you will ever have.

one bit of advice i was given when i first started using it was dont rush!!


----------



## Ballistic

*Don't look if you are not prepared to spend big ££ on a new hobby!*

I would say that the Merkur Futur is not a good razor for a novice. It is a beast! Start with a Merkur classic or a Progress. My favourite razor is the Merkur 39C Slant with a red Personna blade. I own about 30 razors. Here is part of my collection.


----------



## PaulGTI

Ballistic said:


>


At first look, I thought those blades were labled "*****", possibly for when the better half would steal it... :thumb:


----------



## abd1973

:lol::lol::lol: ^^^^ Just beaten too it


----------



## E46M3

I wasn't sure if a DE razor would be for me so I bought one of these from Boots to give them a try (only £4.25)

http://www.boots.com/en/Wilkinson-Sword-Classic-Double-Edge-Razor_29697/

It is not too bad actually... I have now decided that I am definitely going to stick with DE shaving. I will be buying a Merkur 34C HD or similar soon!

Also, if you are looking for replacement blades, Tesco's own branded razors are apparently the same as the Personna (made in the same factory in Israel)

http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51858


----------



## Hair Bear

Impressive collection Ballistic :thumb:

Mine's getting like that 

I don't recognise alot of the stuff you have. Where do you shop?


----------



## Judas

abd1973 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: ^^^^ Just beaten too it


that was a close shave..........:tumbleweed:


----------



## ryanuk

wow Ballistic nice stuff there 

i 100% think there should be a part on the forum for shaving,as its something we all do.

maybe the mods may do something about it?


----------



## Geetarman

That's some collection Ballistic! :doublesho

I've come to the conclusion that your avatar isn't you.....unless you have some seriously hairy legs? :devil:

On a serious note how do you find the cut throat razors? Quite fancy trying one.


----------



## The Cueball

I use these guys for everything:

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/

Never had any issues with their products or service...

Even got a good video on there to show you how to shave with a safety razor...

And to the person who got cut up putting the blade in the the razor, here is a small tip:

There are only 2 sharp sides - so use the 2 BLUNT sides to hold the blade when putting it in the razor... :wall::wall::wall:



:lol:


----------



## Ballistic

Hair Bear said:


> Impressive collection Ballistic :thumb:
> 
> Mine's getting like that
> 
> I don't recognise alot of the stuff you have. Where do you shop?


I got most of my stuff from eBay (UK, France, Germany, US). Especially the old Gillettes which are no longer made are very fine DE razors. Look out for Gillette Fat Boy, UK Gillettes etc. Stores where I shop: http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/, http://www.luxurious-britain.de, http://www.poshgeezer.com/promotions.asp, http://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/.


----------



## Trist

I recently had some Derby blades for my DE, and it's a great shave 

I brought the King of Shaves Azor too, and I really like that, it's very gentle & with their shaving oil range it glides over the skin! :thumb:


----------



## Ballistic

Geetarman said:


> That's some collection Ballistic! :doublesho
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that your avatar isn't you.....unless you have some seriously hairy legs? :devil:
> 
> On a serious note how do you find the cut throat razors? Quite fancy trying one.


The girl in the avatar is actually my niece.

I bought two of my cut throats via eBay. They are a German Mäuser (Bing, Solingen) (the white handle in the pic) and a Weyersberg Solingen. Both were NOS (new old stock). The one with the snakewood handle is a Thiers-Issard, which is considered the best cut throat still being produced. I paid the eBay razors about 75€/piece and the Thiers-Issard about 200€.

There are also many vintage Sheffield steel razors around.

To be honest, I use the cut throats only a couple of times per year. Shaving with a DE is so easy and forgiving (not to mention cheap). I do use a badger brush though as part of my everyday shaving routine.

A fine forum is Badger & Blade.


----------



## The Cueball

Does anyone know if you are able to take a safety razor in carry on luggage on flights these days??

I have asked a few staff in the airports, but most don't know what a safety razor is...and I don't want to risk losing mine!!!

I travel with a crappy gilette blade at the moment... 

:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

i took mine to lanzarote with me mate,put the DE razor in my case with no blade in it and took a pack of blades in a clear bag.


----------



## remal

well i'm just about to put a order in and get my first safety razor, will report back once i stop the bleeding and get out of hospital 

to add before I buy is the merkur Adjustable Safety Razor's any good? and worth trying for a newbie


----------



## Judas

remal said:


> well i'm just about to put a order in and get my first safety razor, will report back once i stop the bleeding and get out of hospital
> 
> to add before I buy is the merkur Adjustable Safety Razor's any good? and worth trying for a newbie


that will be fine.

buy it from connaught shaving, next day delivery.

just had my 1st DE shave, I used a parker 96r, gillette 7 o'clock blades, glycerin lime pre shave soap and men-u shave cream with a badger brush.

how many cuts............NONE.

finished off with lab series post shave creme, jobs a good-un....:thumb:


----------



## remal

Judas said:


> that will be fine.
> 
> buy it from connaught shaving, next day delivery.
> 
> just had my 1st DE shave, I used a parker 96r, gillette 7 o'clock blades, glycerin lime pre shave soap and men-u shave cream with a badger brush.
> 
> how many cuts............NONE.
> 
> finished off with lab series post shave creme, jobs a good-un....:thumb:


many thanks for the quick reply:thumb:


----------



## Schnorbitz

remal said:


> to add before I buy is the merkur Adjustable Safety Razor's any good? and worth trying for a newbie


The HD 34C might be a better bet, having adjustment isn't necessarily a good thing when you are starting out - more variables! That said, I've read it's a good razor so you should be fine if you've already bought it. Don't forget to budget for a good brush, some soap or cream and some good blades.


----------



## Nickos

Schnorbitz said:


> The HD 34C might be a better bet, having adjustment isn't necessarily a good thing when you are starting out - more variables! That said, I've read it's a good razor so you should be fine if you've already bought it. Don't forget to budget for a good brush, some soap or cream and some good blades.


The exact razor i have and i recommend it highly 

I fancy trying the barber pole 38c next though due to the longer handle as i have large hands!


----------



## remal

Schnorbitz said:


> The HD 34C might be a better bet, having adjustment isn't necessarily a good thing when you are starting out - more variables! That said, I've read it's a good razor so you should be fine if you've already bought it. Don't forget to budget for a good brush, some soap or cream and some good blades.


you suggest this one?

http://www.connaughtshaving.com/merkur34c.html

over the one I was looking at

http://www.connaughtshaving.com/merkur570.html

god this is not easy to get a good SR for a newbie.


----------



## Schnorbitz

That's the one, yes. Will leave you more money over for a good brush, don't skimp it's just as important as the razor. Like detailing, preparation is all important! Had a look at that site and they only do bristle brushes, have a look at Shaving Shack or the Gentleman's Shop sites for a wider range and look for badger hair brushes. 'Best' or 'pure' badger should be good enough.


----------



## Nickos

shameless plug but the traditionalshavingcompany do a good starter kit with a merkur 34c, shave soap/cream and a good quality brush for around the £40 mark!

Can't go wrong.


----------



## remal

right what i JUST BOUGHT :thumb: after going through the thread and seeing what might be best for me


Tabac Shaving Soap & Bowl 125g
Merkur 34C Safety Razor
Standard Blade Sample Pack (40 blades)
Omega No.248 Professional Pure Bristle Shaving Brush
And to take it just over the £60 for free P&P
Musgo Real Lime Glycerine Soap 165g

So my proper shaving started soon. after 15 years of paying for bloody mach 3 and so on expensive plastic razor blades

The wife has tissue paper on stand by:lol:


----------



## Adam D

remal said:


> right what i JUST BOUGHT :thumb: after going through the thread and seeing what might be best for me
> 
> Tabac Shaving Soap & Bowl 125g
> Merkur 34C Safety Razor
> Standard Blade Sample Pack (40 blades)
> Omega No.248 Professional Pure Bristle Shaving Brush
> And to take it just over the £60 for free P&P
> Musgo Real Lime Glycerine Soap 165g
> 
> So my proper shaving started soon. after 15 years of paying for bloody mach 3 and so on expensive plastic razor blades
> 
> The wife has tissue paper on stand by:lol:


Enjoy and have fun!

I switched 3 months ago and I am not going to turn back (still have a few problems with around my Adam's apple, but I think my skin is just over-sensitive there )

Remember to watch the mantic videos on youtube for a guide on how to do it and also leave yourself an extra 5 minutes over so in the morning to have your shave.

It is definitely worth it IMO


----------



## Judas

remal said:


> right what i JUST BOUGHT :thumb: after going through the thread and seeing what might be best for me
> 
> Tabac Shaving Soap & Bowl 125g
> Merkur 34C Safety Razor
> Standard Blade Sample Pack (40 blades)
> Omega No.248 Professional Pure Bristle Shaving Brush
> And to take it just over the £60 for free P&P
> Musgo Real Lime Glycerine Soap 165g
> 
> So my proper shaving started soon. after 15 years of paying for bloody mach 3 and so on expensive plastic razor blades
> 
> The wife has tissue paper on stand by:lol:


great stuff...good luck.

one more thing...

let the weight of the razor do the work, no pressure, hold it at right angles and slowly lower the handle until you feel the blade as you pull it down (slowly) your face - then you know the angle you have to maintain.

keep it wet and use short strokes of about an inch.

I've just used the musgo soap, it worked a treat and smells great


----------



## Schnorbitz

Cool, good luck!


----------



## remal

cheers guys, i've used a SR back when I was younger and only ever cut myself but being older and a bit harder skinned hoping to get on well. and save some ££ I hope. 

just hope this does not start into another hobbie like buying wax etc...:thumb:


----------



## ncd

remal said:


> ...just hope this does not start into another hobbie like buying wax etc...:thumb:


For your bikini line? :thumb:


----------



## Adam D

remal said:


> just hope this does not start into another hobbie like buying wax etc...:thumb:


Oh, it will do :lol:

Check out Ballistic's collection in a thread a night or two ago!


----------



## Judas

Adam D said:


> Oh, it will do :lol:
> 
> Check out Ballistic's collection in a thread a night or two ago!


oh yes it will do......

I read this thread on friday......

by sunday, I had a cut throat shave at a barbers and spent 60 quid......:thumb:... on new shaving gear.


----------



## ribena

how important is the brush and soap bit?

I'm getting on fine with my fusion and king of shaves gel then E45

but £20 for 8 blades is taking the pee now

Been thinking about a safety for a while and quite fancy a try at it but the brush and soap seem like a hassle ?

Plus I have to fight for space on the side as it is


----------



## Judas

ribena said:


> how important is the brush and soap bit?
> 
> I'm getting on fine with my fusion and king of shaves gel then E45
> 
> but £20 for 8 blades is taking the pee now
> 
> Been thinking about a safety for a while and quite fancy a try at it but the brush and soap seem like a hassle ?
> 
> Plus I have to fight for space on the side as it is


it is important but not crucial.

my brush cost £11 and for the soap/ gel you can get this:

http://www.men-u.co.uk/store_products.php?prodview&prodid=82&cat=2&title=Shave+&+Skin

it lasts ages and you apply it direct to the brush, no mixing in bowls.

but when you get into it, the soap and cup are the best bits, make it a pleasure rather than a chore.


----------



## Adam D

Judas said:


> it is important but not crucial.
> 
> my brush cost £11 and for the soap/ gel you can get this:
> 
> http://www.men-u.co.uk/store_products.php?prodview&prodid=82&cat=2&title=Shave+&+Skin
> 
> it lasts ages and you apply it direct to the brush, no mixing in bowls.
> 
> but when you get into it, the soap and cup are the best bits, make it a pleasure rather than a chore.


Agreed.

However, I do differ slightly as I load my brush up in the soap container and then apply and scrub to the face. LOADS of fun!

It will not take that much longer to shave. Just get up 10 minutes earlier, if you shave in the morning, and spend some time shaving and looking after your face/skin.

It is worth it honestly


----------



## ribena

cheers

will try that

interesting reading in those links

its a long long time since my dad taught me to shave and my process hasn't changed much at all

first thing I'm trying is shaving after a shower, never ever done that


----------



## Adam D

ribena said:


> cheers
> 
> will try that
> 
> interesting reading in those links
> 
> its a long long time since my dad taught me to shave and my process hasn't changed much at all
> 
> first thing I'm trying is shaving after a shower, never ever done that


Remember to rinse your stubble first and leave what ever soap on it until you are done.

Some people recommend hair conditioner. This makes sense if it is going to soften up your bristles.

I use Dove shower stuff. Keeps my skin lovely


----------



## remal

ncd said:


> For your bikini line? :thumb:


:lol:

shushhh don't tell people


----------



## s_hosgood

Just ordered:
Merkur 37C Chrome + 10 blades
Edwin Jagger pure badger hair brush
Truefitt & Hill luxury shaving soap in wooden pot
Truefitt & Hill ultimate comfort shaving cream pot.

Not a bad way to spend £70! Want to try both the soap and cream to see which suits me best. Ordered from www.traditionalshaving.co.uk


----------



## ryanuk

s_hosgood said:


> Just ordered:
> Merkur 37C Chrome + 10 blades
> Edwin Jagger pure badger hair brush
> Truefitt & Hill luxury shaving soap in wooden pot
> Truefitt & Hill ultimate comfort shaving cream pot.
> 
> Not a bad way to spend £70! Want to try both the soap and cream to see which suits me best. Ordered from www.traditionalshaving.co.uk


 nice order mate! what blades did you get?


----------



## The Cueball

Just been onto the gentlemans shop to get some 'travel' goodies:

Castle Forbes Pre-Shave 
Castle Forbes Lime Essential Oil Shaving Cream 
Merkur Travel Safety Razor
Black Travel Shaving Brush

I still have plenty of my 200 in a box razor blades left...

So I am no longer going from place to place with a crappy overpriced plastic razor!!!

Mind you, shaving is now getting as expensive as detailing :wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI

s_hosgood said:


> Just ordered:
> Merkur 37C Chrome + 10 blades
> Edwin Jagger pure badger hair brush
> Truefitt & Hill luxury shaving soap in wooden pot
> Truefitt & Hill ultimate comfort shaving cream pot.
> 
> Not a bad way to spend £70! Want to try both the soap and cream to see which suits me best. Ordered from www.traditionalshaving.co.uk


Very similar to my start up kit, and from the same place. I got it next day, and that was december 23rd!!!

I had the 38c,EJ badger brush, TH ultra comfort. Using Derby blades as my day to day, feathers for a BBS shave.


----------



## s_hosgood

ryanuk said:


> nice order mate! what blades did you get?


Got the Astra nblades that were available in the luxury starter kit. What are you using?



PaulGTI said:


> Very similar to my start up kit, and from the same place. I got it next day, and that was december 23rd!!!
> 
> I had the 38c,EJ badger brush, TH ultra comfort. Using Derby blades as my day to day, feathers for a BBS shave.


I'm hoping it will be here on friday!! This shaving malark is starting to get expensive - luckily it was a birthday present from the misses!


----------



## ryanuk

hey s_hosgood

i use derby/astras,feathers, all great blades.

the only blades i really dont like are the merkur ones.


----------



## s_hosgood

ryanuk said:


> hey s_hosgood
> 
> i use derby/astras,feathers, all great blades.
> 
> the only blades i really dont like are the merkur ones.


Taken on board - i hope this goes ok, if i never post again its becuase I've bled to death with a shiney, fancy looking razor lodged in my face!


----------



## ryanuk

s_hosgood said:


> Taken on board - i hope this goes ok, if i never post again its becuase I've bled to death with a shiney, fancy looking razor lodged in my face!


haha you will be fine,just take it slow for the first few times, and dont use and pressure!


----------



## The Cueball

ryanuk said:


> haha you will be fine,just take it slow for the first few times, and dont use and pressure!


+1...

It is a VERY different shave to using crappy disposable razors...

:thumb:


----------



## gherkin

just out of curoisty those that order from the gentlemans shop and have a quidco account you can get 10% back on all sales


----------



## ryanuk

Just ordered me some edwin jagger shave soap to try out


----------



## s_hosgood

Have just been reading on some of the DE shaving website and apparantly i shouldn't have ordered the 37C slant as my first razor - oops! Kinda knocked my enthusiasm a bit now 

Think i either need to return the 37C (already been despatched and should be with me tmorrow) and get the 34C instead. 

D'oh!!


----------



## abd1973

ryanuk said:


> hey s_hosgood
> 
> i use derby/astras,feathers, all great blades.
> 
> the only blades i really dont like are the merkur ones.


Iam curious, I have Only used the Mukur blades, What was the problem with them ?

Are the Derby Better?


----------



## PaulGTI

s_hosgood said:


> Think i either need to return the 37C (already been despatched and should be with me tmorrow) and get the 34C instead.
> 
> D'oh!!


I have never tried a slant, but apparently it somehow twists the blade so it is at an angle, like a guiletine (sp-head choppy off device). Alot of people swear by them so I would recommend trying it with even more of an emphasis on using a light touch. If you dont like it get a 34 (or 38) and gain a technique for a while, then retry the slant.


----------



## The Cueball

abd1973 said:


> Iam curious, I have Only used the Mukur blades, What was the problem with them ?
> 
> Are the Derby Better?


As strange as this sounds, the Mekur ones are too sharp for many (including me) to use...

I use these ones instead, I find I get a far better shave with them...

Personna Blades

:thumb:


----------



## amiller

Is this a good starter kit then? Fancy giving this a go :thumb:

http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk..._STA-SOA-LUX/268168/Starter-Kit---Luxury-Soap


----------



## Geetarman

PaulGTI said:


> I suspect this is a mistake, but superdrugs website says 10p (yeah, TEN PENNYS) for a tube of ingrams.
> 
> Might be worth checking out.
> 
> http://www.superdrug.com/Shaving-Gel+Foam/INGRAM-LATHER-CREAM-SHAVE-100ML/invt/42275&bklist=
> 
> I brought a tube a while back, it seems decent enough, but with the cooling menthol in themiddle of winter I thought I would re-visit it in the summer.


Got an e-mail from them to say they are out of stock, but more due in 14 days max.


----------



## ryanuk

amiller said:


> Is this a good starter kit then? Fancy giving this a go :thumb:
> 
> http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk..._STA-SOA-LUX/268168/Starter-Kit---Luxury-Soap


yeah thats a great bit of kit mate,but i would go for the pure badger brush for the few extra £ its worth it


----------



## amiller

ryanuk said:


> yeah thats a great bit of kit mate,but i would go for the pure badger brush for the few extra £ its worth it


And the progress adjustable for a beginner?

or 34c or slant?


----------



## ryanuk

Geetarman said:


> Got an e-mail from them to say they are out of stock, but more due in 14 days max.


yeah i got this! they said we can give you a refund,at 10p each i want my cream not my £1 back haha


----------



## ryanuk

amiller said:


> And the progress adjustable for a beginner?


yeah on setting 1 the progress will be fine i have one and its a great razor!


----------



## gherkin

Just ordered myself:

Merkur 38C with 30 blades
Taylors of Bond Street ALmond Cream
Alum Block

already have some pre shave oil and a brush (admittedly not badger) but its pointless buying a new one when the other is only a couple of months old!


----------



## Geetarman

ryanuk said:


> yeah i got this! they said we can give you a refund,at 10p each i want my cream not my £1 back haha


To right :thumb: Happy to wait 14 days for this bargain, in no rush still got half a tub of Taylor sandalwood cream left anyway!


----------



## ryanuk

just sent a pm to the mods to see if we can get a shaving section,will let you lads know when i get a reply


----------



## Ross

ryanuk said:


> just sent a pm to the mods to see if we can get a shaving section,will let you lads know when i get a reply


Cool great Idea:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

RosswithaOCD said:


> Cool great Idea:thumb:


well i think there is a load of us on here now how are into shaving,and lets face it we all have to shave!

think it would be great if we had a section so if people need help ect they know were to post 

lets just hope they say yeah


----------



## Ross

Yeah it would be a great idea all the talk of shaving on DW made me get a Merkur razon,DE blades,oil ect.


----------



## abd1973

abd1973 said:


> We should Have a Sub-forum on here for reviews of blades and creams etc ?


I did mention it a while a go but thought no one was interested. 

It would be good to have a separate section for shaving as it is just as obsessive as detailing


----------



## Ross

abd1973 said:


> I did mention it a while a go but thought no one was interested.
> 
> It would be good to have a separate section for shaving *as it is just as obsessive as detailing*


Your not wrong because I am looking for other blades,oils,creams ect to get the best shave I can:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

hey lads,

anyways viper just got back to me,having a shaving section i dont think is going to happen  but he said that the health & fitness zone is also ment for shaving ect not just fitness.

so he is going to look at renaming it so people know they can talk about shaving ect in there.


----------



## abd1973

Worth a try 

How about the Health Fitness and Shaving Zone

or does that sound like some sort of fetish club


----------



## Hair Bear

abd1973 said:


> Worth a try
> 
> How about the Health Fitness and Shaving Zone
> 
> or does that sound like some sort of fetish club


Owzabout....."Health, Fitness and Grooming" ?


----------



## abd1973

Hair Bear said:


> Owzabout....."Health, Fitness and Grooming" ?


Good Idea. Could we not have a Grooming SUB-Forum


----------



## Nickos

amiller said:


> Is this a good starter kit then? Fancy giving this a go :thumb:
> 
> http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk..._STA-SOA-LUX/268168/Starter-Kit---Luxury-Soap


Exact kit i got, very happy with it.

I went for the 34C, but as my hands are big i'll eventually get a 38c too.


----------



## abd1973

I see the forum has been re-named


----------



## ryanuk

wkd! thanks very much mods! now we can put posts in there


----------



## chris l

Thinking about getting this
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...having/_STA-SOA-NOR/268168/Starter-Kit---Soap

With the Classic 33C Chrome, would this be ok for a first time user?

Thanks


----------



## Ross

Looks like a great set Chris  Those Derby blades are good too.


----------



## PaulGTI

Just a quick heads up that mantic hasput some new vids on youtube.

He gets a straight shave from a Truefitt & Hill master barber in Las Vagas.

http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59#p/u/0/gQzxzPdDc8g

http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59#p/u/1/FJR20nBkIak


----------



## Geetarman

Just had an e-mail from superdrug saying they no longer stock the ingrams shave cream so that offer of 10p shave cream was a waste of time!


----------



## PaulGTI

Bugger, thought it sounded to good to be true. Either that or they realised their mistake and dontwant to loose out.


----------



## ryanuk

Also got that email,worth a try anyways! And Paul thanks for the vid links,I will watch them when I get home.


----------



## Geetarman

Guess they must have been trying to get rid of the few they had left, didn't expect us lot requesting half a lorry load each!

Thanks for the heads up by the way.

Doubt I'll use my 10% off can get most of the stuff they sell cheaper else where.


----------



## snellfish

15 years of shaving and i didnt even know anything like these DE blades existed. (always used mach3 etc) now thinking of trying out one of the starter kits.

Just a few questions: My stubble grows quite quickly but I find I cant shave everyday or even every other day if i wanted to, as when i try to shave say 24-48hours after a fresh shave the bristle/stubble length is too short and i just end up cutting my face to pieces loads of little knicks and this also causes a bad shaving rash. would a DE blade be better for me?

Also do you use both edges during your shave, or just use one edge till its not sharp anymore then use the other edge? 

one other thing i tend to do is shave against the grain, i know your not ment to do this but if i just go with the grain it looks like i have designer stubble within a few hours!


----------



## PaulGTI

For me, using a DE means I can shave every day and look presentable.

I have quite pale skin with thick dark hair so I never look properly clean shaven. When using a multblade I would always get cuts after 3 days continuos shaving, and electric one either left chunks of stubble or sore, blotchy skin.

I rotate the blade every time I rinse it in the sink, so thats every 2 to 3 strokes so the blade will wear evenly.

Shaving against the grain is a very different experience with a DE to a cartridge. I would recommend not going against the grain for the first 2 weeks. In fact for the first 2 weeks just do 2 passes with the grain.

I wouldnt recommend trying a Boots cheapy to see how it goes - they are not like a proper merkur or muhle.

EDIT: If you havent already then you should take a look at Mantic59 youtube channel.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

So glad the forum has changed.

Now we need more shaving stories and successes.

I love my cut throat but won't use it on my chin or under nose yet.


----------



## robj20

Iv just ordered a few bits, some soap, brush, and a merkur 23c along with a blade selection pack. I can see this getting like detailing, now where are dodos range of shaving soaps.


----------



## snellfish

PaulGTI said:


> EDIT: If you havent already then you should take a look at Mantic59 youtube channel.


yeah was watching that last night, is it just me or does anyone else cringe when he goes to shave under his nose, if i did it that quick i would easily cut my nose off, i always seem to knick the bottom of my nostril, but then i suppose you must have more control over a single blade as you can see where its going to cut easier than 3blades surrounded by plastic.


----------



## vroomtshh

I'm never worried about cutting under my nose. It always seems to the adams apple area that gets it. If you shave just after a bath or shower, theres a lot less risk of cutting yourself.


----------



## snellfish

this one good for a first timer? cant find the 34c in stock anywhere? 
http://www.shaving-shack.com/product.php?productid=2942&MMCF_GoogleBase2942


----------



## robj20

Well after reading this thread of gone and got myself a few supplies.










Moving from an electric shaver as well.
Its a Merkur 23C


----------



## Ross

Guys I was wondering if I should get a shaving Brush?Because I find my shaving to be up and down for some reason I mean some times I get a great shave and other times its not so great and I think it could be down to be just working my shaving cream into my face with my fingers.A brush is meant to be much better for getting the hair ready for a shave ect.


----------



## Geetarman

Would recommend a brush, it's all part of the enjoyment of a trad shave, I was finding my shaves were a bit up and down, but changed blades, to Derby, and only have about 2-3 shave with 1 blade then change, makes a big difference, but the brush does help, infact just waiting on delivery of a nice new 100% badger bristle brush.

Worth leaving the cream/foam a bit longer on your face too helps a bit, I've got some pre-shave gel on order just to see if that adds anything to it, may be worth a try.


----------



## abd1973

I use the Proraso pre-shave cream and it has helped me to get a better more consistant shave.


----------



## Hair Bear

abd1973 said:


> I use the Proraso pre-shave cream and it has helped me to get a better more consistant shave.


The eucolyptus stuff?


----------



## abd1973

Hair Bear said:


> The eucolyptus stuff?


Yeah. Really like it. I have the "Post shave" as well.


----------



## Adam D

I have the Proraso pre-shave stuff as well and really like it.

I love the smell of it and it does help with the quality of the shave as I found out one day when I did not apply it as part of my pre-shave routine.

I second the fact that you need a good quality badger brush, that makes a big difference.

Still not getting a wonderful shave around my neck though. I think my skin is very sensitive there. Mind you I am using the Merkur 25C, which has the rake head. I wonder if a non-rake one would suit me better as I do feel a wee bit of irritation when I use it.

Robj20 - I do like your new supplies! Happy shaving mate


----------



## Celticking

Ok been looking at the kits posted on here, like the look of the luxury soap kit, but what razor? the Merkur ones are not available until March


----------



## PaulGTI

Adam D said:


> Still not getting a wonderful shave around my neck though. I think my skin is very sensitive there. Mind you I am using the Merkur 25C, which has the rake head. I wonder if a non-rake one would suit me better as I do feel a wee bit of irritation when I use it.


Not sure how it would go with an open comb, but you might want to try some very light J-Hooking. I couldnt see it working, untill I tried it. Very good for problem areas.

See mantic59s` "advanced techniques" vid.


----------



## Ross

Well I used a shaving brush the other day and it made the world of difference,easier shaving,less irritation and no cuts:thumb:SO I ordered this as a starter one http://www.shaving-shack.com/omega-shaving-cream-and-bristle-brush-147g.html#rating


----------



## matt strike

Celticking said:


> Ok been looking at the kits posted on here, like the look of the luxury soap kit, but what razor? the Merkur ones are not available until March


I use an edwin jagger de, highly recommended, there's plenty of new merkur on ebay for a good price.


----------



## Lump

RosswithaOCD said:


> Well I used a shaving brush the other day and it made the world of difference,easier shaving,less irritation and no cuts:thumb:SO I ordered this as a starter one http://www.shaving-shack.com/omega-shaving-cream-and-bristle-brush-147g.html#rating


ill never go back to shaving gel/cream the wooden pot i bought last year is still not even half empty. and using the brush makes the shave so much better. so glad i did. and even enjoying shaving as its no chore any longer


----------



## catch the pigeo

Celticking said:


> Ok been looking at the kits posted on here, like the look of the luxury soap kit, but what razor? the Merkur ones are not available until March


Might get a merkur here
http://www.shaving-shack.com/


----------



## Nickos

34c seems the generic starter. I've got one and it's great with an astra blade! (derbys suck)

I'd also look at an Edwin Jager DE89, I've just ordered one after great reviews.


----------



## Deano

just wanted to post that is I've switched to the traditional razors. after getting used to not putting any pressure on and not having to scrub my face with it like i have to do with the mach3 and stuff, i find it very rewarding. as lump says, shaving is no longer a chore and i actually look forward to it now!


----------



## Nickos

i used very light pressure and a 3-pass shave yesterday and i am happy to say its probably as close to BBS as I'll get. Astra blades rule! (although i am soon to try the personna & iridiums!)

N > S
S > N
W > E
E > W


----------



## Ross

I have found the Feather blades to give me the closest shave and they are very sharp.


----------



## chris l

Well ordered my starter kit from traditional shaving on Wednesday and it came this morning so i had to try it out. 
I got a good shave but my face is a little tender just now. i guess that will go once i get used to it.


----------



## Ross

A shower or bath before shaving is a must IMO.


----------



## chris l

Ross said:


> A shower or bath before shaving is a must IMO.


Yeah i was dying to use it so just soaked my face for a while with warm water but i usually have a shower before hand.

Also i went for shaving soap and it came in a little plastic pot...is it ok to make the foam in this? i just felt that i couldnt get a good amount of lather.


----------



## Shinyvec

Im getting quite good at this now but I have since bought a 2nd razor as I wasnt to sure about the Merkur I bought so got another make which came with some 7o'clock black blades and WOW I now get a superb shave every time and it seems that a shower or bath before hand doesnt really make any difference


----------



## DNZ 21

wow i just thought these types of razors were what grandads used 

i use a mach 3 and have done for years but iv never had a 'good' shave with it but it was better than most i have tried so just stuck with it 

pretty tempted to try one of these DE type razors tho after reading through this thread


----------



## PaulGTI

DNZ 21 said:


> pretty tempted to try one of these DE type razors tho after reading through this thread


You should join the DE shaving club, membership is growing fast.

You can always recognise another member, they always chuckle when they are in boots or superdrug and see the price for Fusion cartridges!


----------



## DNZ 21

PaulGTI said:


> You should join the DE shaving club, membership is growing fast.
> 
> You can always recognise another member, they always chuckle when they are in boots or superdrug and see the price for Fusion cartridges!


that i can very well believe mate, they have your pants down with the price of new blades 

i have noticed a cheap wilkinsons DE razor in boots. i know it wont come close to the more expensive DEs out there but i might pick one up tomorrow to try it and see if i can get the hang before spending £50-£60 on one


----------



## PaulGTI

I used my wilko a few days ago, its a very different experience to using a proper Muhle or Merkur DE. I also found it left my irritated and spotty aroung the jawline.

If you have one give it a go, but if you even suspect you think you will be DE shaving get a proper metal one (either a Muhle r89 or r41, or a Merker 34c or 38c) ASAP, they give better results and in my experience are easier to use too.


----------



## DNZ 21

any advice for a nice starter set that wont break the bank incase i carnt get away with a DE?


----------



## PaulGTI

I would go for boots own metal DE...
http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Razor-Double-Edge-Razor-with-5-Blades_12442/

And I would use "The real shaving co" cremes. If you are lucky there might be some in your local poundland, or TJ hughes might have some for £1.50-ish.

I wouldnt recommend a brush from the high street because it will either be crap, or expensive. For my first weeks shaving I rubbed the creme in with my fingers as te £2 cheapo brush disintegrated after 1 use!

Remember, as far as DE shaving is concerned that is bargain basement stuff!
An Experiecned DE shaver might be able to get a good shave out of it, but dont expect too much as a learner.

If you want to contiue shaving after the 5 blades that come with razor are out then I would suggest a sampe blade pack from Connaught....

http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html

And the cheapest decent brush is a Vulfix 404 also from connaught.

http://connaughtshaving.com/vulfix404.html

However, if you can go the extra a best badger brush, with a muhle r89, edwin jagger soap and a sample pack would be a decent "Last you a good while at a reasonable price" starter kit (Its what I use, and I have been trying to do DE shaving on a budget),details here...

*Razor* R89 @ £22.95
http://connaughtshaving.com/muhlerazor.html

*Brush* Edwin Jagger Best badger @ £22.95
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...RU-K37/268153/Pure-Badger-Shaving-Brush-Ivory

*Soap* Edwin Jagger Aloe Vera (Stick it in a mug) @ £4.99
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...163/Aloe-Vera-Traditional-Shaving-Soap-Refill

*Blades* Any Sample pack to suit your budget
http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html

That should get you started, however, youmay want to try add ons and more expensive stuff as you go. In fact, alot of DE shavers treat it as a hobby and something they like to aquire lots of stuff for.

REMEMBER: Blades can make a HUUUUGE difference to the experience, and whats perfect for one person could be useless for another. I would really recommend sending for a blade sample pack when you get your DE razor.

Also, watch Mantic59`s vids on youtube.


----------



## DNZ 21

mate thanks for taking the time out for that :thumb:

everytime i come on here i always end up spending money, didnt think it would be on razors tho :lol:


----------



## PaulGTI

Yup! but this is spending money to save money.


----------

